

Migrating from Mongo to Postgres - davemo
http://blog.testdouble.com/posts/2014-06-23-mongo-to-postgres.html

======
eldelshell
Sorry, but what was that all about? All I could see was some Ruby stuff I
don't care at all and nothing on PostgreSQL. Title misleading at least.

